# Bathtub relaxation station



## dimensionswoodworks (Apr 4, 2017)

I made this interesting piece from a Pinterest picture that a co worker's wife found. A great idea for a place to rest candles, your phone or tablet as well as a glass of wine while you soak in your bathtub. The build is super simple and even novice woodworkers can make this in under a day start to finish. Check out the build video here...https://youtu.be/u9SZ6yCKlUA


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, but do not like bath tubs.

George


----------

